# heat transfers on yoga mats



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not having a lot of luck in searching around, has anyone done heat transfer plastsol on yoga mats? I have a client who would like to add her provided mats to the order and need to know how they will hold up.


Thanks,
Alan


----------

